# Cosas que pudieran causar que los mods de esta comunida, destruyeran el mundo...



## Ratmayor (May 1, 2015)

Poco se sabe del límite de paciencia de estos extraños seres, pero de cierto os digo que si estas cosas llegasen a ocurrir, lo mejor es ir corriendo a comprar provisiones e ir corriendo al búnker más cercano...

Andrés Cuenca: Sólo Dios sabe el nivel de destrucción que podría ocurrir si por error alguien apunta las DNS del foro a un sitio porn 

Fogonazo: Mejor esconderse a alguien se le ocurre decir que este señor es tierno y adorable...

Dosmetros: Si quieren iniciar el Apocalipsis, sólo apaguen la Van de Graaff que mantiene el cabello erizado de su avatar 

Cacho: Nadie que le haya sugerido usar una peluca, ha salido con vida  

Tiago: Si desean una cirugía facial gratis, le pueden obsequiar una estación de reballing de esas baratonas que nadie quiere, quien quita y las quemaduras graves hechas por una máquina de estas, se vuelvan una moda...

D@rkbytes: Diganle que los PIC se programarían mejor si se hicieran en PHP y verán un hermoso despliegue de fuegos artificiales, lo malo es que además de eso, vendrán clavos y vidrios en contra de la víctima... 

Hazard_1998: Den por ciertas teorías audiofilas sin sustentación científica y para colmo, ponte terco,y verás que en menos de 2 segundos comenzarán a llover misiles rusos que se creían extraviados en la guerra fría..

Crimson: Vendanle 2N3055, TIP35/36 falsos y cuando les vaya a reclamar, aseguren que el los dañó por "falta de experiencia" y verán el mayor despliegue militar en contra de un sólo individuo que habrán visto en sus vidas 

Ratmayor: Si no hay queso en mi nevera, conocerán mi ira...

Juan Filas: Diganle que calcular un recinto acústico no es necesario, que incluso una caja de cartón sirve y el resultado será que invocará un ejército de zombies a devorar a toda la humanidad...

Nilfred: Un ataque de destrucción masiva alienígena podría ocurrir el le enviasen un MP preguntando como se conecta un LED...

Luis Eduardo Sánchez: Sacará su mejor arsenal de granadas nucleares si alguien osa decir algo en contra de su Fisher valvular 

SP_27: Si a alguien se le ocurriera pedirle una foto en traje de baño, tendrá una muerte garantizada, causada por estrangulamiento con hilo de tejer y agujas clavadas en los ojos...

Tacatomon: Llenará de agujeros con su SPAS12 o tal vez use una AK47 sí alguien llegase a provocar un lag intencionalmente en BF3/4


----------



## hellfire4 (May 1, 2015)

Jhe, con esos antecedentes, hasta podrían conseguir trabajo en SPECTRE


----------



## tiago (May 2, 2015)

Debo añadir que en un tiempo le podía dar una paliza a un tipo solamente porque no me gustaba su camisa.
Ahora estoy algo mejor ... Las camisas ya no me importan, pero hay algunos pantaloneeeeess ...








Salút.


----------



## pppppo (May 2, 2015)

Se viene la peli *La Naranja Electronica * entonces, actores parece que sobran


----------



## Fogonazo (May 2, 2015)

Es mi deber aclarar que los supuestos *"Poderes"* de los Moderadores del Foro se han descripto de forma *! Exagerada ¡*, 



​


----------



## tiago (May 2, 2015)

Solo le falta el comentario   "Yo no he sido"

Salút


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (May 4, 2015)

Carlos de un fisher y de otro cualquier equipo valvular!!!


----------



## eleccortez (May 4, 2015)

Nos destruirán a todos , nos destruirán a todos , nos destruirán a todos !!!


----------



## sp_27 (May 4, 2015)

*¡Calumnias! *
Mis agujas son inofensivas



No se las he clavado en los ojos a nadie aún


----------

